# Newbie - Amalfi Coast October 2011



## ianmar (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi to all you experienced peeps out there.....advice please....looking to take a motorhome from UK down to Amalfi Coast but am hearing there are problems with M/H on the SS 163. Looking to take a 6 berth Swift 7.5 m van, all advice greatfully received...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to MHFacts.

I do believe motorhomes are banned on this stretch of road.

Pete


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

peejay said:


> Hi, and welcome to MHFacts.
> I do believe motorhomes are banned on this stretch of road.
> Pete


Yes, that's right but only in the season, I'm not sure of the dates but they'll be on the web somewhere.

Here's a tip. Stay at Pompeii at the site right outside the gates, I think it's the best of the three or four that are available.

Jump on a train to Sorrento, the station is right outside the site and it's a twenty minute journey. Walk out of the station at Sorrento straight to the bus, which is right outside, and go along the Amalfi Coast by bus.

You can hop off at Positano and other highlights and hop back on.

It saves you having to take the 'van on what are very difficult roads.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And a lovelly coastline it is too
You could get off the train at Pompeii for a day.

Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Yes, that's right but only in the season, I'm not sure of the dates but they'll be on the web somewhere.


HF, not saying you're wrong but our resident Italian Eddied who is usually up to speed on this stuff posted about this last year and suggested the ban was all year, between 0700 and midnight....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-551341.html#551341

Things could possibly have changed since then of course.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't drive a mini down that road. I agree with the stay at Pompeii; 2 campsites next door to each other, Spartacus and Zeus, not great but friendly and could not be more convenient for either the Amalfi coast, Naples or Pompeii. There is a sosta there too, next door, but small, crowded and grotty as well as expensive.

You'd not enjoy the drive anyway I suspect as you'd be too busy avoiding being swept off the cliffside by the buses and lorries to see anything of it.

G


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

peejay said:


> HF, not saying you're wrong but our resident Italian Eddied who is usually up to speed on this stuff posted about this last year and suggested the ban was all year, between 0700 and midnight....Pete


No it's me that's wrong, apologies. I was there this year and my CC Europe 2 Book quite clearly states that caravans and motor-homes are banned on the S163 between Positano and Vietri a Mare from the last week of March until early October, except in the evening as you say.

That's what prompted my suggestion about it being for the season.

However - my CC Europe 2 book is the 2007 version! The information on the link you provided is much more up to date than mine.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Amalfi*

Hi

The drive is hard, even in a tag axle coach with rear steer, but is do-able.

Take your time and enjoy the experience. You might need assistance from your co pilot on some of the route.

Russell


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> I agree with the stay at Pompeii; 2 campsites next door to each other, Spartacus and Zeus, G


The two next to each other are, if memory serves, Spartacus and Pompeii and you are quite correct, neither is brilliant.

However, Zeus is a little different. The others are on the main road but Zeus is the one that's right outside the ruins on the opposite side of the road. It's in what was an orchard and although the pitches are tight (aren't they all) I remember it as being very nice. And the railway station is right by the campsite entrance.


----------



## ianmar (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey what a great welcome and prompt responses. Very helpful and will all add to my route and campsite planning.

Cheers to all posters..


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

While there don't forget Herculaneum (or Ercolano as it is now known). Just a short train ride towards Naples, which should also not be missed, particularly the museum. (Just watch your handbag!)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Amalfi Coast*

 Ciao tutti, just to reconfirm what most of you seem to know already. The Amalfi coast road SS 163 is closed to motorhomes (and much more) all year round between 07:00 and 23:59 in the territory of the Provincia di Salerno i.e. a couple of Kms. before Positano right through to Vietri sul Mare. There are additional difficulties at the moment to consider. A rock slide near Cetara is causing alternate one way system regulated by traffic lights; a severe and tragic flood early September at Atrani is also causing some diffuculties. The motorhome ban is severely policed, so don't even think of trying. Getting to Sorrento is also difficult this winter. As from today Oct 18 thru April 15/2011 one of the main tunnels on the SS 145 is closed for connecting up to a new tunnel. This means traffic will be diverted through the congested town centre of Vico Equense; and chaos is envisaged. As suggested, stay in Pompei at Spartacus or Zeus and use the fast, frequent, and cheap Circumvesuviana train to Sorrento; and then jump on a SITA bus at Sorrento station. You can buy a combined train/bus ticket.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And to cap your trip off visit the most dangerous volacno in the world.
Vesuvius
It has an eruption cycle as follows

1913-44, 1875-1906, 1874, 1870-72, 1864-68, 1855-61, 1854-55, 1841-50, 1835-39, 1824-34, 1796-1822, 1783-94, 1770-79, 1764-67, 1744-61, 1732-37, 1724-30, 1712-23, 1708, 1706-07, 1701-04, 1697-98, 1696, 1685-94, 1682, 1654-80, 1637-52, 1631-32, 1139, 1073, 1049?, 1037, 1007, 999?, 991?, 968, 787, 685, 536, 512, 505, 472, 379-95, ?222-35, 203, 172, 79 AD, 1500BC.

So its about due again.
Dave p


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We ended up staying for 3 weeks at Zeus three years ago. Nice people run it and its central for buses and trains to Sorrento and in to Naples and to visit Villa Oplonti (which is a must see Roman Villa almost intact after the eruption).
Large supermarket just up the road.
The town of Pompeii is good too, with a lovely cathedral and places to eat. You walk along the main road to it looking at the ruins as you go. We found it unbelievable to actually be 'living' there and not just visiting.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Amalfi Drive - road signs*

 Relative road signage as of this morning. Bit difficult to take in if zooming past at 15 Kmph. :lol:
oops, don't know why it's sideways on, but I'm sure you'll be able to turn it round wth your viewers.


----------

